

Review of Comic Books Teaching Statistics - rayvega
http://www.r-bloggers.com/the-most-comprehensive-review-of-comic-books-teaching-statistics/

======
billpollock
You'll find several other Manga Guides to math and science here:
[http://www.nostarch.com/manga](http://www.nostarch.com/manga)

~~~
NAFV_P
Yeah, I found this old chestnut:

[http://www.nostarch.com/assembly2.htm](http://www.nostarch.com/assembly2.htm)

------
devnonymous
Nice reviews. I've read and enjoyed Larry Gonick's Cartoon History of the
Universe series. I think the comics medium has the ability to makes technical
subjects approachable and light and would love to see more such 'comics
introduction to ...' books ! Does anyone know of such comics for computer
related subjects ?

~~~
figital
Gonick & Smith remarkably make statistics fun and even easy to explain to
other people. So glad I stumbled into it at a garage sale a few years ago. I
should pick up their other books ASAP.

